# Your Animals



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Just thought i would start a thread everyone could relate too. Post pics of your pets. After all they are part of the family,,or the food chain if your a farmer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

My bestest friend Charlie Brown. Dont have to tell you his breed,,im sure you can tell. This bastard actually catches Squirrels and Rats and doesn't play well with other dogs.
My Wife says when i go out of town he lays at the front door and cries forever.
He sleeps beside me and its a very bad idea to get to close to fast to me. He will tear that ass up. Don't judge him by his size.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 1, 2020)

This is Miss. Sara She was a rescue we got a couple of year ago. Still timid & shy but does have one hell of a bark...


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

got 6 ankle biters myself. you ever tried to take pics of 6 dogs at one time? i will try.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

Yep,,take pics brother EC. Show us your babies.

Great looking dog Drift. Pretty color too.


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 1, 2020)

This is a pic of my best friend, Tiki. I never eat alone. I never do anything alone. This little guy is the sweetest bird I've ever owned. He cuddles, gives kisses, and likes to rough house with you like a kitten would. He never fails to lighten up my life, even when he chews up every computer cord he can get his beak on.
He especially likes Chinese food. I don't have the heart to tell him the chicken in the chicken fried rice is a cousin of his.


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2020)

Here is a pic of my little girl.  She is 10 now and my best friend.  Always at my feet or demanding me pet her.  She is a rescue.  All my animals have been rescued for years now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

Awesome pets guys. Hope to see many more.
Bet Hippies eats less.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Awesome pets guys. Hope to see many more.
> Bet Hippies eats less.


Are you sure Hippie has pets and he did not eat them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

My last boy, lost him 4 yrs ago


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

My New Boy at 3 months


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

Cool looking dog.


----------



## boo (Sep 1, 2020)

this is my dutchie, best friend I've ever had...he's smarter than most people...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2020)

This is Fuzzy.  I wrote the novel, *"The Bat and Balloon War -- An Alternate History of WWII" *around her.

I am typing around her right now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Whos the ugly guy the cat is holding?
Poor cat.


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey, Walt started it!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

I reposted Walt's book on the OFC. Fraid i screwed up and deleted WR post. Oops


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> my best friend, Tiki



Our family love birds!   We've owned a few but my daughters Sundari parrot was the nearest pet.  Birds are so smart!

Ochura was her first baby, a  cockatoo.  Very expensive bird, our dogs attacked it so we paid for emergency surgery.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Post pics of your animals. Dont matter who's they are.


----------



## burnie (Sep 2, 2020)

Inbread dogs Roster ? lol
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Who Agrees


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Who Agrees


or dogs barking too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Our family love birds!   We've owned a few but my daughters Sundari parrot was the nearest pet.  Birds are so smart!
> 
> Ochura was her first baby, a  cockatoo.  Very expensive bird, our dogs attacked it so we paid for emergency surgery.


My wife and I bought a Blue & Gold Macaw a year after we were married (1975), and she was a very good friend to me. He hated her, and when my baby girl came along in 1990, she hated her, too. She left a big hole in my heart when she passed 5 years ago. I didn't think I'd ever own another bird, but last year at a bird show, I found this ole boy. He's around 7 years old or so. Not quite as friendly, but he hates no one. I'm hoping to work with him more and get him a bit more sociable.


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 4, 2020)

What a beautiful fella. Scarlet Macaw?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Mike143 (Sep 7, 2020)

Marissa and Rebel,Marissa was a rescue from a puppy mill in South Carolina,one month after we adopted her she gifted us with Rebel,she is only 5pounds but pit bulls better watch out.


----------



## burnie (Sep 7, 2020)

Mike , poodle mix ? 
peace


----------



## samarta (Sep 8, 2020)

My Avatar is  sweet "little bit" but a vicious mouser. Little Mo in the attachment is 15lbs. and found on the Little Mo. Nickname "Big Mo" In 13 years he has NEVER hissed, scratched, or bit, anyone in anger. It truly would be a perfect world if everyone was like this cat.


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 8, 2020)

@burnie       Maltese


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2020)

Glad to see ya again, Samatra. Don't stay a stranger. Much friendlier bunch of folks around here now a days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

Its a Better Place Now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 9, 2020)

Good looking male^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

OK time to move some soil Later
Hey where did @Cannagrammy  go she is fun and smart
I like her, wanted to hear more about the off grid solar system


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm here!   Good morning!   Still morning here, how are you?  I was out due to us taking things apart so we could add our other parts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Glad to see you back


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 12, 2020)

Sativa in the chair
Indica on the bean bag.
Get the picture.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2020)

Now thats funny.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

My oh my How we animals Lovers spoil our children
Mine is now getting a lil Vanilla Ice Cream at bed time now
Thanks Rude
He loves it and is on bed waiting, just saying do notdare and forget my treat LOL


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 14, 2020)

My squad


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Cant teach this dog nothing,,Dumber then a rock. Just sets there looking at ya. Thinking i paid to much for the bastard and i think he is trying to pee on my leg.


----------



## boo (Sep 14, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> My oh my How we animals Lovers spoil our children
> Mine is now getting a lil Vanilla Ice Cream at bed time now
> Thanks Rude
> He loves it and is on bed waiting, just saying do notdare and forget my treat LOL


be careful roster, ice cream isn't good for dogs...


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 15, 2020)

They make an "ice cream" for dogs, it's called frosty paws if memory serves me correct...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks Hydra I was looking for it earlier.
Here you go guys. Let's see you babies.


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

I know nobody will take the time but you should. I just finished watching a movie called A dog's purpose. I'll give anybody here $50 that is an animal lover who can't shed a happy tear at the end of the movie. Great flick.

Better than OldYeller


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

It is free on most cable services


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

Boo, you are a tough guy but  you will bawl your eyes out.


----------



## Carty (Mar 28, 2022)

Mongo is my hang out buddy...












His Girlfriend  Rosie


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 28, 2022)

Lazy Louie. Loves a contact buzz first thing in the morning and last thing at night. Loves internet YouTube for cats too.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 28, 2022)

Lola, Lulu, and Boy (Einstein).


----------



## spunom (Mar 28, 2022)

Baby is a Collie/Pitbull mix. She belonged to my pos neighbor until I saved her. She won't hesitate to tear someone a new one, but once she likes you it's forever.





Sammi is Lab/Pitbull mix. I found her roaming. I tried to find her family, but no one claimed her. She loves everyone. If someone broke into my house, they would leave all of my stuff alone and take her.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 28, 2022)

Trigger is my 14 year old golden retriever.
Poor guy doesn’t have much time left.
Been the best dog I ever had!

Then there is Goob…. 
She is the bulldog, biggest pain in the ass I ever had!
The hedgehog’s name is Ms. Tiggywinkles.(I didn’t pick the name)


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

That hedgehog looks like Hydra.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

no relatives right ?


----------



## gmo (Mar 28, 2022)

My tribe. We have another cat too, she just doesn't let me take pictures of her.


----------



## gmo (Mar 28, 2022)

@Airbone we had golden retrievers when I was a kid. Man, they're good dogs. Don't think I can ever have one again, both of ours ended up having hip problems and it was one of the saddest things I've ever seen.


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2022)

Here she is today







On the kitchen table where she is most at home


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

Here's some more of my screaming yellow squawkers.
Ya got Tango, Baby (the only one hatched here) Sam, and Gabby. Gabby is the only one that talks, and all she says is her name.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

Ya know what they say,, that dogs look like their owners.  
Hippies birds look like him with his tie dye shirts. Those are some beautiful birds brother.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

Pretty, but pretty noisey.  There's a few times a day that they can seriously make your ears bleed. The Old Hen has walked in and said, "How can you stand all that screaming?" I just reply, "Huh?"


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

Now i know why you have those birds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's some more of my screaming yellow squawkers.
> Ya got Tango, Baby (the only one hatched here) Sam, and Gabby. Gabby is the only one that talks, and all she says is her name.
> 
> View attachment 291592


A nice King cage too. My girl only uses the top half of her cage and Petey uses the whole cage. Are they all together or in separate cages ?
My girl is nosy and noisy  and very opinionated !


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

Does that include the 11 big brown grass puppies that were in my back yard last night? Just went out and got 80# of whole corn and refilled the feeders. Sure am happy they're back.


joeb631a said:


> A nice King cage too. My girl only uses the top half of her cage and Petey uses the whole cage. Are they all together or in separate cages ?
> My girl is nosy and noisy  and very opinionated !


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> A nice King cage too. My girl only uses the top half of her cage and Petey uses the whole cage. Are they all together or in separate cages ?
> My girl is nosy and noisy  and very opinionated !


That's Sam and Gabby's cage. The other two have a cage easily three times that size, but they all head to Sam & Gabby's to hang out for some reason.

While we're on the subject of pets, am I the only one who's dogs get pissed when you cut your fingernails? Mine give me dirty looks 'til they grow long again. Guess they like that deep down scratchin'.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Does that include the 11 big brown grass puppies that were in my back yard last night? Just went out and got 80# of whole corn and refilled the feeders. Sure am happy they're back.


used to buy sweet feed when we went camping .CRACK for deer


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

When I raised Asian Sika deers, I mixed that in with whole corn 50/50. The wild ones seem to like straight corn better. These guys are weird. They won't touch a mineral block, and I've got two big apple trees. The squirrels eat 'em, but the deer won't touch 'em. I had one of the Asians rip my back pocket off to get one.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's Sam and Gabby's cage. The other two have a cage easily three times that size, but they all head to Sam & Gabby's to hang out for some reason.
> 
> While we're on the subject of pets, am I the only one who's dogs get pissed when you cut your fingernails? Mine give me dirty looks 'til they grow long again. Guess they like that deep down scratchin'.


My dog is not happy when my nails are cut .
My dog and I are not happy when my honey has HER nails cut !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My dog is not happy when my nails are cut .You Two need to get a Cage
> My dog and I are not happy when my honey has HER nails cut !


 You guys need to get a cage


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Lazy Louie. Loves a contact buzz first thing in the morning and last thing at night. Loves internet YouTube for cats too.
> View attachment 291536


Finally a cat picture scrolled threw 2 pages dogs dogs dogs lol I love my cats......


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

This is Momma


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

And her daughter Marie   ‍


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

Lady was mommas daughter too she was like a clone of her almost and well I hope someone picked her up or she wondered to far and was by someone else house and they adopted her I loved Lady broke my heart losing her I searched and searched knocked on a few neighbors doors well that was about 1.5 years ago


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When I raised Asian Sika deers, I mixed that in with whole corn 50/50. The wild ones seem to like straight corn better. These guys are weird. They won't touch a mineral block, and I've got two big apple trees. The squirrels eat 'em, but the deer won't touch 'em. I had one of the Asians rip my back pocket off to get one.


Do they make good  meatballs?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Do they make good  meatballs?


Sick man
I thought you were talking cats


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sick man
> I thought you were talking cats


deer!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

This is a animal thread. I saw a movie "Dont fock with cats" .It was about a psycho who films himself killing kittens . A three part series where the internet went bonkers and took three years to find him . He became a international criminal who killed a person after the kitten incident. VERY GOOD


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

NO ONES EATING MY CATS there eat a bullet if they tried tho but yea deers are good but I had rescued a fawn one year and another one the next year after finding there moms dead hit by a car while fishing at ponds on the road side so no more hunting them can't bring myself to do it I've been given some deer meat through out the years it is delicious if cut seasoned and cooked correctly


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 28, 2022)

Pet frogs…raised them from tadpoles in the house. Finally let them go when the daily food hunt became exhausting


----------



## boo (Mar 28, 2022)

a painting of my dutchie boy...he's gonna be 10 in 3 weeks...woohoo...best life companion I've ever share a breath with...


----------



## spunom (Mar 28, 2022)

Great painting of a handsome boi


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Pet frogs…raised them from tadpoles in the house. Finally let them go when the daily food hunt became exhausting


Aawww I forgot about Chomper and tadpols = food for chomper my turtle found him walking into my sliding glass door I'm guessing soon after hatching he was looking for water the creek behind my house I've had him for 2 years


----------



## Curtis Fowler (Mar 28, 2022)

Auto, Shepard Dane mix at 15 years old. 
Best dog I’ve ever had.


----------



## Carty (Mar 29, 2022)

My brother up in SC has a Mastiff who begs for coffee,  even when camping..  this is his..  I WANT COFFEE face..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2022)

Now that's fking funny bro. That's what this thread is all about.


----------



## spunom (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Aawww I forgot about Chomper and tadpols = food for chomper my turtle found him walking into my sliding glass door I'm guessing soon after hatching he was looking for water the creek behind my house I've had him for 2 years View attachment 291643
> View attachment 291644


Very cool a Baby snapping turtle from the looks. Just check the local laws some states have heavy fines for keeping them in captivity , from what I remember
We use to catch the BIG ones in the waterways along a swamp road and bring them home all the time until a Consee (officer) paid my buddy a visit.
They could snap a broom handle in half with one bite .
I Love your lil friend Cool


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Carty said:


> My brother up in SC has a Mastiff who begs for coffee,  even when camping..  this is his..  I WANT COFFEE face..
> 
> View attachment 291690


Looks Cool


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Have a Nice Day  Wow


----------



## boo (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Looks Like Boo's Ball sack LOL


the only way you'll ever see my ballsack is to ask your mom for the pics she took while they were slapping her chin...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Yep he is awake Morning


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Very cool a Baby snapping turtle from the looks. Just check the local laws some states have heavy fines for keeping them in captivity , from what I remember
> We use to catch the BIG ones in the waterways along a swamp road and bring them home all the time until a Consee (officer) paid my buddy a visit.
> They could snap a broom handle in half with one bite .
> I Love your lil friend Cool


Yea I believe that the regulations are on the alligator snapping turtle that little guy is just a regular common snapping turtle


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2022)

But anyway I plan on releasing him in the lake that's 1/2 mile threw the woods as soon as he gets a little bit bigger lots of baby turtles never survive and become food for other turtles and animals so just giving him a good headstart on life little guy will probably out live me


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2022)

....


----------



## boo (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yep he is awake Morning


morning bro, sorry, I don't do mornings well...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

boo said:


> morning bro, sorry, I don't do mornings well...


LOL That is fine I understand


----------



## Carty (Mar 30, 2022)

This little dude lives across the street but has figured out by watching birds that we have a bird feeder and bird bath.

Seems to the suckers have figured out how to work symbiotically to remove food so all benefit.  sit on screen porch
feet away watch it go down daily..  pretty cool way to relax..


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

spunom said:


> View attachment 291750


...or I'll tear yer fukkin' pants, off, boyo!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

I remember sitting on my front porch and watched a squirrel climb up a tall pole all the way to the top and disturb a bird sitting on the top. Bird was minding his own business and the squirrel , with a hair up his asz went out of his way to annoy the bird .People can be a lot like squirrels I think sometimes..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

This bird has been crashing into my window for 4 days now. I think he sees himself or something. You would think bouncing off the glass a few times would learn him a lesson…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

This guy knows how to eat ...


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Do they make good  meatballs?


No. Deer meat has no fat....

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sick man
> I thought you were talking cats


Might make meatballs with this troublemaker today…


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I remember sitting on my front porch and watched a squirrel climb up a tall pole all the way to the top and disturb a bird sitting on the top. Bird was minding his own business and the squirrel , with a hair up his asz went out of his way to annoy the bird .People can be a lot like squirrels I think sometimes..


I have watched similar behavior between a squirrel and a blue jay. They pestered each other all the time. If you tapped a pecan on something, some would come take it from you.
BTW, squirrels can bite the peeee wadding out of you.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have watched similar behavior between a squirrel and a blue jay. They pestered each other all the time. If you tapped a pecan on something, some would come take it from you.
> BTW, squirrels can bite the peeee wadding out of you.
> 
> Bubba


At the old ranch, I watched four jays trying to knock a squirrel out of my weeping willow tree. The tree was ringed by my four Borzoi's, who would twitch every time the squirrel got knocked to a lower branch. I knew the little guy wouldn't make it to the ground if he fell, so I called some much irritated dogs inside 'til he could make his escape.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> No. Deer meat has no fat....
> 
> Bubba


That's why we always added beef fat to it made tasty hamburgers seasoned and with the fat added during grinding the meat up


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 291903


Is that you bro


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> That's why we always added beef fat to it made tasty hamburgers seasoned and with the fat added during grinding the meat up


Best Swedish meatballs I ever made was with a pound each of ground round, venison, and moose meat. You could eat 'em even if ya didn't have teeth. They'd melt on your tongue.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Best Swedish meatballs I ever made was with a pound each of ground round, venison, and moose meat. You could eat 'em even if ya didn't have teeth. They'd melt on your tongue.


I always bet that moose balls were sweet


----------



## boo (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Balls of the moose beer  lol


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

So Darn Cute


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

How drunk was this chick


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Balls of the moose beer  lol


That has to be Canadian


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Hahahahhahahahha lol either drunk or high on something intoxicating was involved lol


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That has to be Canadian


Yea I Googled it it's definitely Canadian lol


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yea I Googled it it's definitely Canadian lol


Maybe @Smoke will tell us more on how it is.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> That's why we always added beef fat to it made tasty hamburgers seasoned and with the fat added during grinding the meat up


Same way with deer sausage...

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Does anyone still soak their deer meat in milk overnight


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Yea the tenderloins yes


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Back Straps Yummy
My buddy would shoot a deer and say have a deer for you I want half the straps 
Goos deal, dropped at my house , the middle of the night part had me a bit worried.


----------



## spunom (Mar 30, 2022)

My lil flower girl


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Mar 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 291988


----------



## spunom (Apr 5, 2022)

Not pets, but they hang out in the shop and are warming up to me little by little.

Oreo 





And Blue


----------



## Flower (Apr 23, 2022)

Gunner. Definitely gonna be a hard one to replace. He is almost 7. 
We found him wandering a back road when he was around 8 weeks old. A little bitty feller he was, and totally infested with fleas and ticks. We took him home, cleaned him up, and were rewarded with the best dog we have ever owned.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm ready to kill my fking dog. Caught the bastard chewing on my plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm ready to kill my fking dog. Caught the bastard chewing on my plants.


Like my black cat Cleo taking a liking to the leaves. Since my plants are inside had to hide them from her till I got the new tent. I’ve given her trim leaves since but I guess she likes to pick her own leaves.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2022)

Jone le Bone enjoying a Saturday marrow bone…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2022)

My indoor, four legged family.















Mickey hates his picture being taken, henceforth the laid back ears, Sam always puts his ears back when he's happy, Blue is in her natural state, and Fuzzybutt's name is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm ready to kill my fking dog. Caught the bastard chewing on my plants.


Can you really blame him....he just wants some good dank!  LOL!

Bubba


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm ready to kill my fking dog. Caught the bastard chewing on my plants.


Let him get a little taste a little leafs not gonna hurt the plants cats need a little bit of green matter occasionally believe it helps them with the tummy acids or digestion process. Shoot I'd be happy let my cats take a leaf every now and again as long as they are established and grown be pissed they start chomping on sprouts


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 23, 2022)

Oh dog not cat oh nevermind idk probably helps dogs to but BAD DOG NOO lol I'm not a dog person so yea I'd be pissed too


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 23, 2022)

spunom said:


> Not pets, but they hang out in the shop and are warming up to me little by little.
> 
> Oreo
> View attachment 292823
> ...


Hey you better be feeding those little survivors I'll tell you something right now I've known a lot of people with cats had a lot of cats myself over 50 and everybody's always told me and in my experience the best cat that will love you the most is the wild, homeless street cat you give them a home and that cat will be protective and bonded to you female cats atleast the males are usually always loner fighters and more untrusting never had stray male cats become part of my family they wonder around long story about last male cat I feed and let in my house story time??


----------



## spunom (Apr 23, 2022)

My little Baby Bella has imprinted on me.. she is a super sweet girl who loves anyone who I love, but will fk someone up I ain't right with. I've never had a more loyal, loving friend than her. I can't have a cat tho. Sammi Jo would wanna play, but Bella will destroy them.

I feed those cats every single day. I made it a point to tell the guys at the shop to keep it up when I leave next week. Oreo will lay under the tractor next to the one I'm working on and watch me. Blue gets as close as he dares, but is still cautious. They both will squint when I do.

I love those cats! I'm gonna miss our conversations.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 23, 2022)

House trained and uses a litter box to poo and pee.. She purrs when you pet her head, super cute pet. The biggest problem? She eats leaves ! Good thing I have a lock on my cabinet....

Please don't confuse me with Radagast and his rabbits. He stole his idea to use rabbits from me, Bombtombadll.....

She loves to watch TV with us... Rabbits are great ! Just don't leave them caged up or they will never show their true personalities. Also, try not to watch TV shows about Foxes, wolves etc.... She will start thumping to warn of danger. (just like thumper)



View attachment 294822



View attachment 294826


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 23, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 294777
> 
> Gunner. Definitely gonna be a hard one to replace. He is almost 7.
> We found him wandering a back road when he was around 8 weeks old. A little bitty feller he was, and totally infested with fleas and ticks. We took him home, cleaned him up, and were rewarded with the best dog we have ever owned.



Is the Les Paul or the dog the pet here? (Sure looks like a Les Paul to me)


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



Classic ! One of my favorite movies by far. Now, I'm off the build a DUH DUH DUHHHHHHH (dramatic music).... "Shrubbery"...

Neek.


----------



## spunom (Apr 23, 2022)

There's another one I call Snickers. Oreo knocked her up, so she gonna be a momma soon. She a bad btch lol. Don't take no sht. She's the only one who has almost gotten close enough for me to give her pettins. 

I had a dream a few weeks ago (I never remember my dreams) where I was on my laptop at work, and Oreo hopped up on my lap for some scratchers. I'd love for that dream to come true. 

He did stop hissing at me when I'm giving him food tho


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2022)

Yeah mine knew I was pissed at him so he jumped up in my lap and put his head on my neck. Fker,,now I can't be mad at him anymore.
Bastard knows my soft side 

Update. Both plants he was chewing on are okay. The one he pulled out of the soil is doing fine,1st pic.
 The other has been topped for me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah mine knew I was pissed at him so he jumped up in my lap and put his head on my neck. Fker,,now I can't be mad at him anymore.
> Bastard knows my soft side
> 
> Update. Both plants he was chewing on are okay. The one he pulled out of the soil is doing fine,1st pic.
> ...


I have one plant with half leaves on one side where Cleo my cat had the need to eat them plant is still ok but now at least safe I the tent away from her


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah mine knew I was pissed at him so he jumped up in my lap and put his head on my neck. Fker,,now I can't be mad at him anymore.
> Bastard knows my soft side
> 
> Update. Both plants he was chewing on are okay. The one he pulled out of the soil is doing fine,1st pic.
> ...


Change his name to Roster
But if you do he might start to pee on you too


----------



## Dove Tree (Apr 24, 2022)

Their relationship looks better than mine


----------



## Flower (Apr 24, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Is the Les Paul or the dog the pet here? (Sure looks like a Les Paul to me)


It’s an Epiphone Les Paul Studio LT.  I tell you what, it is a dang good playing guitar. 
I much prefer the shorter scale of the Les Paul over a strat or tele. Much easier for bends and such. 
I was in a few bands back in the day. Played all the local bars, wedding receptions, and party’s. 
I am primarily a bass player, which is what I always played gigging out, but it is not much fun playing a bass without accompanying instruments, so one of my 6 strings usually gets the majority of my attention these days.


----------



## Flower (Apr 25, 2022)

Well, Ole’ Brown Thumb just drug in a new pet. Yes, that is a baby opossum. 
I just dug her a can full of fishing worms for her to feed it. The little feller gobbled a couple down, and curled up on the wife’s chest for a nap.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 295112
> 
> Well, Ole’ Brown Thumb just drug in a new pet. Yes, that is a baby opossum.
> I just dug her a can full of fishing worms for her to feed it. The little feller gobbled a couple down, and curled up on the wife’s chest for a nap.


Awesome find, 
Rabies is a* virus that affects only warm-blooded animals with fur*. An opossum is a pouched mammal or marsupial that is cold-blooded. Their body temperature is too low and can’t sustain the spread of rabies. It is rare for an opossum to have rabies because its body temperature is 94 to 97 degrees Fahrenheit, which makes rabies struggle to survive. 

But be careful i am sure they can spread it . I got fleas from a critter and almost had to get the shots


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Not for rabies , but some other disease the critter was carrying


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

Flower said:


> View attachment 295112
> 
> Well, Ole’ Brown Thumb just drug in a new pet. Yes, that is a baby opossum.
> I just dug her a can full of fishing worms for her to feed it. The little feller gobbled a couple down, and curled up on the wife’s chest for a nap.


Cute little thing


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

I put apples on this window everyday to keep my cats entertaine. I saw an opossum cleaning up squirrel scraps the other night there


----------



## Flower (Apr 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Awesome find,
> Rabies is a* virus that affects only warm-blooded animals with fur*. An opossum is a pouched mammal or marsupial that is cold-blooded. Their body temperature is too low and can’t sustain the spread of rabies. It is rare for an opossum to have rabies because its body temperature is 94 to 97 degrees Fahrenheit, which makes rabies struggle to survive.
> 
> But be careful i am sure they can spread it . I got fleas from a critter and almost had to get the shots


Surprisingly, I did not know possums rarely contract rabies because their body temperature is too low. 
I live out in the sticks, and am no stranger to unusual pets. 
I have had a pet raccoon or two over the years, and at least two hawks that I nursed back to health and released after finding them injured. 
Of course, we have had goats, pigs, cows, and a few horses. 
Too be honest, in all my years of messing with that kind of stuff, a scratch, or bite, from a common house cat has put more people in the hospital with a serious infection than anything else I can think of.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

Our cat has befriended a possum, though I've never seen them closer than 3 feet (must be a covid thing). They hang out together sometimes in the early evening. I have resisted feeding it.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

Our AC is out until next week, and the little AC in my office is all we have until then. The old dog, Harly, NEVER hangs out in my office, but I can't budge him tonight.







On another note. Don't buy that walmart fan in the picture. It's the loudest fan I've ever had, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

They are basically harmless to humans and they eat ticks too. Lots of them. They walk around collecting them and are such good groomers they eat them all. They do have a mouth full of teeth tho. My dog use to catch them and let them go when they didn’t fight back. I carried one once by the tail and hung it up on the dog kennel for the hubby to see when he got home. I guess it was playing possum because shortly after I walked away, he came to life again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Our AC is out until next week, and the little AC in my office is all we have until then. The old dog, Harly, NEVER hangs out in my office, but I can't budge him tonight.
> 
> View attachment 295114
> 
> ...


Eastern Va you need AC tonight? I’m eastern Va, we have the windows open


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

I like your dog Harly


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Eastern Va you need C tonight? I’m eastern Va, we have the windows open


It's nice outside, but it's still 81 in the house upstairs. Downstairs it's better, but we're both working (in between forum posts) and have offices up stairs.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Awesome find,
> Rabies is a* virus that affects only warm-blooded animals with fur*. An opossum is a pouched mammal or marsupial that is cold-blooded. Their body temperature is too low and can’t sustain the spread of rabies. It is rare for an opossum to have rabies because its body temperature is 94 to 97 degrees Fahrenheit, which makes rabies struggle to survive.
> 
> But be careful i am sure they can spread it . I got fleas from a critter and almost had to get the shots


The article quoted is in error. Any mammal is warm blooded. They do have a low temperature, but are also self regulating and not dependent on the sun like cold blooded critters are.

Only bad thing about opossums is that an old opossum is around two years old. They aren't a long lived critter. I always thought they were cute, but the Old Hen doesn't even like the looks of 'em.


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

WoodsRat said:


> This is a pic of my best friend, Tiki. I never eat alone. I never do anything alone. This little guy is the sweetest bird I've ever owned. He cuddles, gives kisses, and likes to rough house with you like a kitten would. He never fails to lighten up my life, even when he chews up every computer cord he can get his beak on.
> He especially likes Chinese food. I don't have the heart to tell him the chicken in the chicken fried rice is a cousin of his.
> View attachment 264019


Hey look looks just like @Hippie420 bird


----------



## spunom (Dec 28, 2022)

I love these little girls.

Me : Want some weed?

My girlz : 









*I just give them a bb sized piece (I'm not a  lol)


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

spunom said:


> I love these little girls.
> 
> Me : Want some weed?
> 
> ...


What faces !


----------



## spunom (Dec 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> What faces !


Baby is pleased with your words my friend


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

spunom said:


> Baby is pleased with your words my friend
> View attachment 316189


HAAA WATTA HAM!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

Hey ,Know where  Big lives? 
Yeah ,follow us ,we are going there now for breakfast...


----------



## spunom (Dec 28, 2022)

That one there, Baby, has gotten fkd up twice. First time she devoured most of what I had broken up while I went to the bathroom. The second time, she snatched one of my canna cookies from the end table. She did not enjoy either experience.


----------



## boo (Dec 28, 2022)

a good stiff wind and this pup is airborne...yeah, he always travels with his lipstick...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

boo said:


> a good stiff wind and this pup is airborne...yeah, he always travels with his lipstick...
> View attachment 316191


did the same at his age....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

This is a great thread for our buddies.
This is Charlie.


----------



## spunom (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is a great thread for our buddies.
> This is Charlie.
> View attachment 316194


It looks like that handsome boy there is resting from an emergency squeaker and stuffing removal on the guy on the floor.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is a great thread for our buddies.
> This is Charlie.
> View attachment 316194


A king resting on his throne...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 29, 2022)

boo said:


> this is my dutchie, best friend I've ever had...he's smarter than most people...View attachment 264044


I love shepherd's my last one was jet black his name was Viper.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 29, 2022)

Here is my Baby girl Willow. She will not leave my side If u try to block her sight from me she will growl then move to my side. I love my girl.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Here is my Baby girl Willow. She will not leave my side If u try to block her sight from me she will growl then move to my side. I love my girl.


Pretty Baby Girl!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This is Fuzzy.  I wrote the novel, *"The Bat and Balloon War -- An Alternate History of WWII" *around her.
> 
> I am typing around her right now.
> 
> View attachment 264050


Jeepers!  Sumbody's gone back two fargin years to resurrect Fuzzy. And I have a full beard now per Herself's request.  (Prolly to cover my face up...)

MY GOD!!!  Lookit on the fargin wall, just above the disk rack.  That is the signed photo of the traitor I once revered:  George Bush and Barbara Bush both -- Hoping my "neck was better now".

HAH!  And my wood art (on facing wall) is now in the care of my brother Boo.


----------



## Africanna (Dec 29, 2022)

Some of my beloved animals - until they get into the sales ring


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

spunom said:


> It looks like that handsome boy there is resting from an emergency squeaker and stuffing removal on the guy on the floor.


Bro you should see him with that fking toy. He shakes the holy fk out of that thing. Looks like Bruce Lee with Nunchucks. Funny as fk. We have to take all the stuffing out his toys. I keep telling the Wife he is kicking his own ass with that thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> A king resting on his throne...


Yep that's his side. The other side is mine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeepers!  Sumbody's gone back two fargin years to resurrect Fuzzy. And I have a full beard now per Herself's request.  (Prolly to cover my face up...)
> 
> MY GOD!!!  Lookit on the fargin wall, just above the disk rack.  That is the signed photo of the traitor I once revered:  George Bush and Barbara Bush both -- Hoping my "neck was better now".
> 
> HAH!  And my wood art (on facing wall) is now in the care of my brother Boo.


Got me a new picture for my Garden. Poor cat  has to look at that mug every day.  That's animal cruelty 
Nice looking cat bro.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep that's his side. The other side is mine.


Rightfully So


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 29, 2022)

spunom said:


> Baby is pleased with your words my friend
> View attachment 316189


She so happy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Some of my beloved animals - until they get into the sales ring
> View attachment 316206
> 
> View attachment 316207
> ...


Beautiful horses.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

spunom said:


> It looks like that handsome boy there is resting from an emergency squeaker and stuffing removal on the guy on the floor.


This is what he looked like before my Wife decided she wanted the Teddy Bear cut.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 29, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Some of my beloved animals - until they get into the sales ring
> View attachment 316206
> 
> View attachment 316207
> ...


How many hands is the Maurer in the center pic?


----------



## spunom (Dec 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is what he looked like before my Wife decided she wanted the Teddy Bear cut.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316250


He's a very handsome boi. How old is he?


----------



## spunom (Dec 29, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> She so happy


She had a very hard childhood. When I got her, she was 1.5 years old, skin and bones, and ate tf up with hookworms. She's got a good, spoiled life now.


----------



## boo (Dec 29, 2022)

this is a painting of my big boy Dutch, done mebbe 5 years ago...oil on canvas...he's the once in a lifetime companion...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

spunom said:


> He's a very handsome boi. How old is he?


7yrs old.My last Schnauzer died from Cancer at 14. He could have lived even longer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

boo said:


> this is a painting of my big boy Dutch, done mebbe 5 years ago...oil on canvas...he's the once in a lifetime companion...
> View attachment 316267


Good looking dog bro.


----------



## boo (Dec 29, 2022)

thank hopper, this is a photo of him...he's probably 2 years old in the photo...still a warrior


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

Better looking then his owner thank God.


----------



## boo (Dec 29, 2022)

no arguments from this camp...he's my stud...


----------



## spunom (Dec 29, 2022)

I absolutely love that all of you absolutely love your fur babies.. past and present. 

My television comes from two antennas on my roof. I always see the "we need your money" commercials, and the ASPCA ones hurt my heart. (Sidebar : Why is it always $19/ month? Does more than that make it not a charitable donation and a profit? Taxes?)

I hate (most) people. They are rude, self-centered, f-tards who's narcissism, nihilism, antipathy and lack of self-worth put innocent animals who did NOTHING to deserve being tossed aside like a cigarette butt. 

Not just (normal) household pets... Livestock and free animals are "less" than them. I don't understand how they can sleep.

But not you. You are special. As special as those beautiful and handsome critters that this thread is blessed with.


----------



## Uncle Groovy (Dec 29, 2022)

This is Gill.
She’s a mutt that’s mostly Plott Hound.


----------



## Africanna (Dec 29, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> How many hands is the Maurer in the center pic?


The mare is 15.3hh


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> How many hands is the Maurer in the center pic?


Is a Maurer a race horsie?  Never heard the term afore.  But they look like they are not set up for pulling beer wagons, fer sure.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> no arguments from this camp...he's my stud...


Awright... I gotta know --  In the pic of Dutch, we can see a big EX-LAX sign. Like we useta say, "W.T.F.  Over?"

Old old story from the 40's:  My sister (4 years older than me) gave me a whole slab of EX-LAX chocolate pieces.  It's why I lost half my brains.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> this is a painting of my big boy Dutch, done mebbe 5 years ago...oil on canvas...he's the once in a lifetime companion...
> View attachment 316267


I love shepherds my father used to raise akc registered police dogs we would do the training for them. We had show dogs also. Dutch is a handsome boy


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Is a Maurer a race horsie?  Never heard the term afore.  But they look like they are not set up for pulling beer wagons, fer sure.


No it is a female horse. When I asked how many hands she is. I'm referring to the height of the horse.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> No it is a female horse. When I asked how many hands she is. I'm referring to the height of the horse.


Oh.  The hands thing I knew.  Grew up onna farm.  But us ole farm boys only knew mares and fillies for lady horsies.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> this is a painting of my big boy Dutch, done mebbe 5 years ago...oil on canvas...he's the once in a lifetime companion...
> View attachment 316267


What a great big fluffy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

Love that painting of Dutch


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> I love shepherds my father used to raise akc registered police dogs we would do the training for them. We had show dogs also. Dutch is a handsome boy


Dutch has been the keystone of my life for the last 10 years, Ivan is my future. The boys get along very well, even though Ivan is somewhat of a gator. Anything he goes by he’s got his mouth wrapped around, especially Dutch his face. Dutch is a trained military dog, but Ivan comes from the Russian Stasi police dog line. He’s very sharp and quite the alpha male. He keeps on coming out of the woods with assorted chicken parts. He is my little raptor and he’s going to make daddy quite proud of himself.
Walt, I’ve been collecting porcelain signs for almost 40 years, so my house is quite adorned with them. I can only imagine how life was after eating a slab of Ex-Lax.


----------



## Africanna (Dec 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Is a Maurer a race horsie?  Never heard the term afore.  But they look like they are not set up for pulling beer wagons, fer sure.


It is not a term that is used in the world of thoroughbred racehorses - which the ones in the photos happen to be.  Fillies and mares eos


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Some of my beloved animals - until they get into the sales ring
> View attachment 316206
> 
> View attachment 316207
> ...





beautiful horses Africanna!


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

just as a sidebar, my boy Ivan was run over by a freighliner about a month ago...surgeon told me he was gonna take he tail as it had been split completely in half length wise...I told him I would break his face if he didn't try to save it...I can accept the loss but I insisted he try...after 4 hours of tail surgery and a dozen trips to the hospital I was told last week the tail will remain, it's healed beautifully...Ivan is running around with half his hip and femur socket removed for at least another 6 months until he grows up enough to have the next surgery...stoic doesn't come close to how tough my little man is...Dutch is my present and past, Ivan is my future...Dutch is an excellent teacher and big brother...I'll post today's pics later, he's doing swell...


----------



## kevinn (Dec 30, 2022)

Here is Buttercup doing what she does best.  Begging for food and sleeping.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2022)

Buttercup is chillen.  

Boo Ivan will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh.  The hands thing I knew.  Grew up onna farm.  But us ole farm boys only knew mares and fillies for lady horsies.


Ur right spell check spelled mares wrong.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> just as a sidebar, my boy Ivan was run over by a freighliner about a month ago...surgeon told me he was gonna take he tail as it had been split completely in half length wise...I told him I would break his face if he didn't try to save it...I can accept the loss but I insisted he try...after 4 hours of tail surgery and a dozen trips to the hospital I was told last week the tail will remain, it's healed beautifully...Ivan is running around with half his hip and femur socket removed for at least another 6 months until he grows up enough to have the next surgery...stoic doesn't come close to how tough my little man is...Dutch is my present and past, Ivan is my future...Dutch is an excellent teacher and big brother...I'll post today's pics later, he's doing swell...View attachment 316320
> View attachment 316321


Good boy Ivan! Keep getting better ur dad needs u.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> Dutch has been the keystone of my life for the last 10 years, Ivan is my future. The boys get along very well, even though Ivan is somewhat of a gator. Anything he goes by he’s got his mouth wrapped around, especially Dutch his face. Dutch is a trained military dog, but Ivan comes from the Russian Stasi police dog line. He’s very sharp and quite the alpha male. He keeps on coming out of the woods with assorted chicken parts. He is my little raptor and he’s going to make daddy quite proud of himself.
> Walt, I’ve been collecting porcelain signs for almost 40 years, so my house is quite adorned with them. I can only imagine how life was after eating a slab of Ex-Lax.


That's awesome we would get shepherds from Poland from time to time. The cool thing they do is tattoo the inside of there ears.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

My grandma dog BB


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

this is a picture of Ivan from earlier today. He is full of piss and vinegar, and his testing my patience on an hourly basis. He just turned seven months old and he’s 70 pounds and there seems to be no end in sight. I spent $180 on two bags of kibble today in the grocery store today…And here I am thinking about giving out another puppy. Eastern European dogs are far different than any other dog of the same breed raised elsewhere. Ivan is of east Russian lineage, and shows completely different characteristics and traits. Then Dutch does. Dutch his father came from Greece and his mother came from Norway. They were brought together to mate  and I was the lucky SOB, who got picked of the litter because of the rings that I wore…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> this is a picture of Ivan from earlier today. He is full of piss and vinegar, and his testing my patience on an hourly basis. He just turned seven months old and he’s 70 pounds and there seems to be no end in sight. I spent $180 on two bags of kibble today in the grocery store today…And here I am thinking about giving out another puppy. Eastern European dogs are far different than any other dog of the same breed raised elsewhere. Ivan is of east Russian lineage, and shows completely different characteristics and traits. Then Dutch does. Dutch his father came from Greece and his mother came from Norway. They were brought together to mate  and I was the lucky SOB, who got picked of the litter because of the rings that I wore…


I see he’s growing into those big ears. Wow, he’s growing quick.


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I see he’s growing into those big ears. Wow, he’s growing quick.


Isn’t he, he’s getting quite thick and girthy… I am certain he will be 100 pounds before he hits a year old, but he needs to grow a head because he looks like a pinhead compared to Dutch. Dutch has got a massive head and Ivans is still tiny. He’s quite well endowed and is proud of it… his jewels are much bigger than quail eggs now…


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> this is a picture of Ivan from earlier today. He is full of piss and vinegar, and his testing my patience on an hourly basis. He just turned seven months old and he’s 70 pounds and there seems to be no end in sight. I spent $180 on two bags of kibble today in the grocery store today…And here I am thinking about giving out another puppy. Eastern European dogs are far different than any other dog of the same breed raised elsewhere. Ivan is of east Russian lineage, and shows completely different characteristics and traits. Then Dutch does. Dutch his father came from Greece and his mother came from Norway. They were brought together to mate  and I was the lucky SOB, who got picked of the litter because of the rings that I wore…


I can look at his feet and can tell he's going to be a big boy. The dogs we would get from Poland there temperament was different than our American lines. We taught our dogs in german.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> just as a sidebar, my boy Ivan was run over by a freighliner about a month ago...surgeon told me he was gonna take he tail as it had been split completely in half length wise...I told him I would break his face if he didn't try to save it...I can accept the loss but I insisted he try...after 4 hours of tail surgery and a dozen trips to the hospital I was told last week the tail will remain, it's healed beautifully...Ivan is running around with half his hip and femur socket removed for at least another 6 months until he grows up enough to have the next surgery...stoic doesn't come close to how tough my little man is...Dutch is my present and past, Ivan is my future...Dutch is an excellent teacher and big brother...I'll post today's pics later, he's doing swell...View attachment 316320
> View attachment 316321


I look at him and my heart goes out to him.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I look at him and my heart goes out to him.


I know my heart does to I'm glad he gets to keep his tail


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

all my boys have been taught in German...people look at me funny when I give a command in German, the words sound so guteral and harsh...Ivan is quite sore today, gave him some pain meds and will make him chill for the day...he's got a bug up his butt for the poor rooster...rooster is looking haggard and worn out, it won't be long before he's history with Ivan...I can only watch so much...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 31, 2022)

It pays to know the hand signal and command Halt when being chased by a GSD. A lot of them speak German..


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

if my boys are chasing you little will stop them other than daddies voice or as subbie mentioned, I sign my dogs...Dutch is getting tired, he's not snapping too when he gets a rare command now that he's old...he acknowledges me but is slow to obey...Ivan at this age doesn't give a shiit...he's coming around but he's stubborn...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 31, 2022)

Here is someone who is very close to my Heart. Viper is miss u soooooo.  he was the smartest shepherd if ever had. I love u u will never be forgotten. His collar is around my rear view mirror.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 1, 2023)

boo said:


> all my boys have been taught in German...people look at me funny when I give a command in German, the words sound so guteral and harsh...Ivan is quite sore today, gave him some pain meds and will make him chill for the day...he's got a bug up his butt for the poor rooster...rooster is looking haggard and worn out, it won't be long before he's history with Ivan...I can only watch so much...


You sneeeky bastage!  You never tole me that!  Totally out of the blue unexpected.

 Du sprechen sie Deutsch at them. That is slick as snot on a doorknob.

I wonder how they'd react if I crooned, "Kommen sie hier" waving a frankfurter?

Probably eat me...   

Sorry to hear Ivan is in the stank with owies.  Poor baby.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 1, 2023)

VEN0M said:


> Here is someone who is very close to my Heart. Viper is miss u soooooo.  he was the smartest shepherd if ever had. I love u u will never be forgotten. His collar is around my rear view mirror.


I will not have any house pets anymore.  The pain of the hole in your heart can only be understood by those who have lost their fur-babies.  

I get around the human instinct to interact with animobiles by having a coterie of semi-tame wildlife.  "My" peacocks, Fancy Pants and Beau (my neighbor named them) have lived here at the Chateau for 20 years.  Born in my back yard.

They are hand-tame to me alone, and follow me like giant technicolor chickens.  During their mating season, they practice their dances with me.  My Red Witch gets a huge kick out of us dancing together.

She named me Injun-style:  "Dances with giant birdies".


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

boo said:


> this is a painting of my big boy Dutch, done mebbe 5 years ago...oil on canvas...he's the once in a lifetime companion...
> View attachment 316267


Beautiful boo.


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

This is Onyx she is 13 years old.  She is the oldest and Queen of the house she's the boss.  
That's the wrong date below.


----------



## Flower (Jan 1, 2023)

My boys are currently scattered around the bedroom floor. 
Gunner went AWOL last night and didn’t show up until this morning. 
I guess he had a party to go to. 
Ole Brown Thumb was distraught with worry all night long.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

It's amazing the relationships we form with our Animals.


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

Yes, it's amazing.  The feeling of that Love between you and your pet is again amazing.


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

my little loved one decided I had too much blood in my finger, he chomped down on it not seeing it behind the toy...I'll feel that all day...gonna load up ssome tools and head to the office to get it ready for the new tenant...gotta take down 2 trees and load them on the trailer to burn...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

I bet he spit for an hour to get that taste out.


----------



## VEN0M (Jan 1, 2023)

Unca Walt said:


> I will not have any house pets anymore.  The pain of the hole in your heart can only be understood by those who have lost their fur-babies.
> 
> I get around the human instinct to interact with animobiles by having a coterie of semi-tame wildlife.  "My" peacocks, Fancy Pants and Beau (my neighbor named them) have lived here at the Chateau for 20 years.  Born in my back yard.
> 
> ...


Ppl down the street from me someone has a male and female peakcock


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

Ommmm,,,He said Cock. I'm telling.


----------



## VEN0M (Jan 1, 2023)

Unca Walt said:


> I will not have any house pets anymore.  The pain of the hole in your heart can only be understood by those who have lost their fur-babies.
> 
> I get around the human instinct to interact with animobiles by having a coterie of semi-tame wildlife.  "My" peacocks, Fancy Pants and Beau (my neighbor named them) have lived here at the Chateau for 20 years.  Born in my back yard.
> 
> ...


When I lost Viper my heart stopped. We rescued Willow from abuse it took me a long time to let her close to me. She wanted me day one but I pushed her away it was just to soon. But we had to get her out of where she was.


----------



## VEN0M (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Ommmm,,,He said Cock. I'm telling.


Lmao....cockadoodle do


----------



## VEN0M (Jan 1, 2023)

ness said:


> Yes, it's amazing.  The feeling of that Love between you and your pet is again amazing.


They are always there no matter what...always


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

They feel for you when you are sick.  There the best pals.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 1, 2023)

Yabbut... they die on you.


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

Why is it Y’all are always talking about my cock…


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

Nope I aint touching that


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

Boo are those rosters?  Do you breed them and eat eggs for days?


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm slow just getting the above joke.  Lets Light one up. pass left.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

boo said:


> View attachment 316454
> 
> Why is it Y’all are always talking about my cock…


It’s a beautiful cock boo   Looks like he’s been holding his own to the ivan chases.


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It’s a beautiful cock boo   Looks like he’s been holding his own to the ivan chases.


this pic was taken before he became free range...he's a former shell of himself now, relegated to hiding in the pole barn keeping 1 step from Ivan...Dutch is now just curious but Ivan will eat him...he's come out of the woods twice with chicken feet today...I toss them into the gator pond so he wont get them...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

boo said:


> this pic was taken before he became free range...he's a former shell of himself now, relegated to hiding in the pole barn keeping 1 step from Ivan...Dutch is now just curious but Ivan will eat him...he's come out of the woods twice with chicken feet today...I toss them into the gator pond so he wont get them...


Is Ivan killing your hens? He’s a spirited boy for sure. Where are the chicken feet coming from?


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is Ivan killing your hens? He’s a spirited boy for sure. Where are the chicken feet coming from?


the hens...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

boo said:


> the hens...


Oh no… ivan needs to respect the chickens. Good luck with that he’s got the taste for them now…


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

The only bird left that has free range is the rooster, and I’m doing everything in my power to keep him alive. In spite of Ivan. He’s finally stopped running around the chicken coop like he was earlier. Some days he goes out the back door of the house, and he is gone looking for something to harass.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

The squirrels are driving my MaryJane crazy. She thinks she’s an outside dog always wanting to go out and get her mop feet all muddy cause it’s more fun to play where there is no grass and she’s a real tomboy like her mom so I have to wash her feet 10 times a day when she comes in especially after a rain like today…


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

Ivan knows where the squirrels are, at the bottom of the feeder tree...if they go near my feeders I pop 'em and Ivan feasts when he goes out...as soon as my back is turned he's got one in his yap, chewing on it...he swallows them down whole but the tail still hangs out of his mouth...I brace my hand on his chest and remove the nasty looking half masticated tree rat...there's no end the the action over here...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

MaryJane would love hanging out with you and Ivan


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

She would come home a completely different dog, and would never be the same. I spend a good portion of my time trying to reel Ivan back in. He listens to me and obeys his commands but he’s quite slow in doing so so that’s going to be my challenge with him.


----------



## spunom (Jan 1, 2023)

boo said:


> She would come home a completely different dog, and would never be the same. I spend a good portion of my time trying to reel Ivan back in. He listens to me and obeys his commands but he’s quite slow in doing so so that’s going to be my challenge with him.


They all stubborn. There's times Baby looks at me like I'm stupid telling her come on to wherever we're going. Sammi wants to go explore, but will sit there on the step until I call her three times. They both want to do what I'm saying we're doing, but they don't want it to be my idea. Stubborn.


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

exactly, Ivan is losing his 6' rule...he'll come but stop 6' away in case he's in trouble...I got him late in life, 4 months old and he had bad habits from zero discipline...he's getting a good dose of it now along with a reality check...he's a great dog but I'm just spoiled rotten from having Dutch for the last 10 years...he's my service dog and knows my every thought...he just got it from day one...Ivan has big paws to fill but he's got the smarts all right...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2023)

My boy Jonah the American Bulldog. 10 years old and unfortunately showing his age. Great friend. Loves people. Hates other dogs.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

oldfogey8 said:


> My boy Jonah the American Bulldog. 10 years old and unfortunately showing his age. Great friend. Loves people. Hates other dogs. View attachment 316459


Looks like he’s got it made in the shade


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

fogey, he sure looks fit for 10 years old...I'd have not thought he was that age...


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2023)

Here is Zoie.  She is gonna be 13 this summer.  You would have to look long and far to find a more spoiled Pom.


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

nice clear eyes for 13 pute, good looking pup...


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2023)

My shadow.


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2023)

Unlike your well behaved dogs Boo....Zoie is a pom... independent thinker.....she tells me what to do.


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

you give Ivan too much credit, he's rogue but coming around...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 1, 2023)

boo said:


> fogey, he sure looks fit for 10 years old...I'd have not thought he was that age...


Thanks boo. He is starting to have trouble getting up. Weakness in his hind legs. Lost my last American to osteosarcoma in his pelvis at 7.5 years old. It was harder on me to have him euthanized than it was to give the docs the go-ahead to pull the plug on my dad to be honest. Still miss my boy Jack but Jo is as good a friend as Jack was. People who never had dogs in their lives are missing so much. I feel sorry for what they are have missed.


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

we're not worthy of the love a dog brings with it...


----------



## VEN0M (Jan 2, 2023)

Unca Walt said:


> Yabbut... they die on you.


We all die unfortunately we are here to endure but think about it if u were to pass away ( which I hope pray u don't) they have to endure our passing. I've seen dog's never leave there owners graves


----------



## VEN0M (Jan 2, 2023)

boo said:


> View attachment 316454
> 
> Why is it Y’all are always talking about my cock…


@boo he's giving u the one  eye. lol


----------



## VEN0M (Jan 2, 2023)

Morning everyone.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## kevinn (Jan 2, 2023)

Buttercup (lab) doesn't eat the wildlife, but after being thrown up in the air and in and out of her mouth, they are not in to good of shape.  That is except the possums.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

VEN0M said:


> How many hands is the Maurer in the center pic?


Four silly and they are called hooves ...


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

Uncle Groovy said:


> This is Gill.
> She’s a mutt that’s mostly Plott Hound.View attachment 316280


WOW She is pretty and looks like a deep thinker ....


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> I bet he spit for an hour to get that taste out.


you only say that  schit  because you're in Texas !


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Nope I aint touching that


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is Ivan killing your hens? He’s a spirited boy for sure. Where are the chicken feet coming from?


chicken?


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

pute said:


> Here is Zoie.  She is gonna be 13 this summer.  You would have to look long and far to find a more spoiled Pom.
> 
> View attachment 316462


What a pretty girl! Defiantly a Daddy's Girl!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

pute said:


> Here is Zoie.  She is gonna be 13 this summer.  You would have to look long and far to find a more spoiled Pom.
> 
> View attachment 316462


She kinda looks like you Pute


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She kinda looks like you Pute


I'd ask which end, but I'd get in trouble, so I won't.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd ask which end, but I'd get in trouble, so I won't.


PFFFFTTTTTTT oh shit !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd ask which end, but I'd get in trouble, so I won't.


The super cute end…


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The super cute end…


You have a way with words Girl...


----------



## boo (Jan 2, 2023)

she an expert back peddler...


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

boo said:


> she an expert back peddler...


She took a heck of a lot of abuse on the Subs
Reverse Thrusters


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

No, full speed ahead no backpedaling here…


----------



## Uncle Groovy (Jan 2, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> WOW She is pretty and looks like a deep thinker ....


She’s dumb as a box of rocks but tough as nails. She’s chased off coyotes and got the stinky end of a skunk.
I think that picture makes her look like a stoner, like her old man!


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 9:24 AM)

Morning all!


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Monday at 4:12 PM)

I’m trying a new soil amendment


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 4:39 PM)

TheDevilYouLove said:


> I’m trying a new soil amendment View attachment 317080


That just might work


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 4:45 PM)

TheDevilYouLove said:


> I’m trying a new soil amendment View attachment 317080


Looks like a real Serious one ...


----------



## TheDevilYouLove (Monday at 4:47 PM)

My dude is a polydactyl, he has all the toes


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 4:48 PM)

Yes he do


----------



## joeb631a (Monday at 4:50 PM)

TheDevilYouLove said:


> My dude is a polydactyl, he has all the toesView attachment 317081


Had to look up that word ,thought it was one of those weird cults !


----------



## ness (Monday at 7:21 PM)

TheDevilYouLove said:


> I’m trying a new soil amendment View attachment 317080



Pretty kitty cat.  I used to have cats before I had dogs.  Love the little critters.


----------



## WeedHopper (Monday at 7:38 PM)

So does my dog.


----------



## ness (Monday at 7:55 PM)

My dog love cat as well.  We have wild cats and sometimes they get into the yard if the dogs come running out the house.  Cats are history.


----------



## boo (Wednesday at 8:35 PM)

St_Nick said:


> About the time of the mass exodus I quit visiting the forums pretty much altogether.  I got invited to the unnamed one but I only visited a time or two and just never went back.  Pretty much just found something else to do.  Then my dog passed away a few days before my last post so...............


losing one of my boys would throw me into a deep tailspin, sorry for the loss, no matter how long ago it was...


----------



## ness (Thursday at 7:19 AM)

Morning

Nick sorry about you dog passing, do you have any other pets, Nick?  We had 12 dogs at one time and now we have 5.  

When we had dumpster sites people would throw their dog at the dump.  Makes me sick.  Well, we would take the dog home with us.  One after another.  Then they did away the dumpsters now I don't know where these poor dogs go.  I hate people that do cruel thing to animal and people for that matter.  

Did I say Welcome back St_Nick.  Welcome back.


----------



## pute (Thursday at 11:42 AM)

I am just about to loose a cat.  Tater is almost 20.  I know it is time but Mrs Pute can't bring herself to do what needs doing.  Sad time around the house.


----------



## RosterMan (Thursday at 11:46 AM)

pute said:


> I am just about to loose a cat.  Tater is almost 20.  I know it is time but Mrs Pute can't bring herself to do what needs doing.  Sad time around the house.


Sorry Bro, Pets become so important in our lives and now that I have age a bit, even more so
FurKids
Sorry but when its time you have to do what you feel is right for the pet and not the owner
But you know that, having the wife agree is the hard part.


----------



## bigsur51 (Thursday at 11:47 AM)

pute said:


> I am just about to loose a cat.  Tater is almost 20.  I know it is time but Mrs Pute can't bring herself to do what needs doing.  Sad time around the house.




we are in the same situation here Amigo…Annie is going on 16


----------



## pute (Thursday at 12:09 PM)

I hate the feeling of knowing a trusted friend is at the end of the line.  I do take comfort in the fact that she lived a pampered life.  She is resting comfortably.....unfortunately she has a rough time getting around.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Thursday at 12:40 PM)

I am spoiling my boy Jo more than usual(he is spoiled rotten) because I see the end coming. More lumps than I can count on him and difficulty getting around at 10 years old. I am bringing him in for his check up and need to get him some pain dampeners I think. The vet won’t be happy with his weight but one of his true joys in life is a meaty marrow bone…


----------



## Hippie420 (Thursday at 12:50 PM)

Dieing critters got me misty eyed. We had a Shetland Sheepdog named Nicky. She was the sweetest old thing. She hated vets with a passion. Put her in the car and she'd shake 'til we got back home. Last rabies shot, the vet checked her over and said that she'd just about reached the end of the trail. A couple of months later, she got where she couldn't walk. After three days of picking her up, carrying her outside, laying her on her side, and then cleaning her up after she'd messed herself, my wife said it was time for her last vet trip.
I told her to pack the kid up and go shopping. I went out behind the barn and laid a blanket down in the snow and leaned a .22 Ruger up against the side of the barn. I carried her out and laid her on the blanket and set down beside her and petted her for half an hour. She was smiling; her little eyes just twinkled. I reached for the Ruger and put three rounds in her ear so fast you'd have sworn it was a machine gun. She never flinched. She never had to have that last moment in fear at the vets office. I sat down and cried like a friggin' baby.
Sometimes is sucks to be a man.


----------



## RosterMan (Thursday at 1:45 PM)

Sorry Bro, I have done the same and will take it with me.


----------



## St_Nick (Yesterday at 12:53 AM)

I haven't recovered yet.  I took Harley to the vet 10 days before Christmas at 9 am and little guy started having seizures about 5:30 that night. I babied him all night long but it was evident by morning that my dog was gone.  The animal was still there but his mind couldn't take it.  He was 14 and had been my only companion for the last 10 years.  I'll get another one but its gonna take a while.  I cried like a baby when I put the 9 to his head but I know he din't feel a thing.  The hard part was not putting it to my own head after.


----------



## St_Nick (Yesterday at 12:54 AM)

My Little buddy


----------



## WeedHopper (Yesterday at 6:44 AM)

St_Nick said:


> I haven't recovered yet.  I took Harley to the vet 10 days before Christmas at 9 am and little guy started having seizures about 5:30 that night. I babied him all night long but it was evident by morning that my dog was gone.  The animal was still there but his mind couldn't take it.  He was 14 and had been my only companion for the last 10 years.  I'll get another one but its gonna take a while.  I cried like a baby when I put the 9 to his head but I know he din't feel a thing.  The hard part was not putting it to my own head after.


Same here brother. My last buddy was 14 and had throat cancer. He was a schnauzer. I watched him suffer through seizures a few times and finally put him down. Cried like a baby. Now I have another schnauzer and he is now 7yrs old.i never use pesticides on him and he gets Fromm's dog food. Gonna keep him as healthy as possible.


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 9:05 AM)

*A MAN AND HIS DOG*


A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying, and that his faithful dog had been dead for many years. He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. As he reached the wall, he saw a magnificent gate in the arch, and the street that led to the gate made from pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side.

When he was close enough, he called out, "Excuse me, where are we?"

"This is heaven, sir," the man answered.

"Wow! Would you happen to have some water? We have traveled far," the man said.

"Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up."

The man gestured, and the gate began to open.

"Can my friend," gesturing toward his dog, "come in, too?" the traveler asked.

"I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets."

The man thought a moment, remembering all the years this dog remained loyal to him and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going. After another long walk he came to a plain dirt road, which led through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book.

"Excuse me!" he called to the reader. "Do you have any water? We have traveled far."

"Yes, sure, there's a faucet over there." The man pointed to a place that couldn't be seen from outside the gate. "Come on in and help yourself."

"How about my friend here?" the traveler gestured to his dog.

"There should be a bowl by the faucet; he is welcome to share."

They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned faucet with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog. When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree waiting for them.

"What do you call this place?" the traveler asked.

"This is heaven," was the answer.

"Well, that's confusing," the traveler said. "The man down the road said that was heaven, too."

"Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's hell."

"Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?"

"No. We're just happy that they screen out the folks who'd leave their best friends behind in exchange for material things."


----------



## pute (Yesterday at 9:22 AM)

Damn. Now I am am all misty eyed.  Hippie, that was sad.  I gotta get out of this thread.


----------



## WeedHopper (Yesterday at 10:50 AM)

Deleted


----------



## ness (Today at 6:42 AM)

pute sorry it's Tater time.  She will always be in your hearts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Today at 7:43 AM)

Moved these over here for all animal lovers to see.


----------

